# Smoking after dental work



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Had my wisdom tooth removed last Thursday. Everywhere I read it says not to smoke for at least five days, else you risk getting "dry socket" which is a major no-no. I was going to smoke tomorrow which is "day five", but I'm thinking I should be safer than sorry and wait at least a week (Thursday).

Anyone have previous experience?


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Smoking can impede the healing process. I say give your body plenty of time. Just more rest on the sticks if nothing else 

Dry sockets are very painful. Not sure if smoking is the only cause...but I'd try to avoid smoking and clean the areas well.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I feel for ya man. I really do. I'm going to have some dental work done tomorrow and I plan on holding off for a while.

Someone in the pipe forum suggested smoking pipe and cigars is a hobby and shouldn't be a possible cause of any pain. I believe their suggestion is and was very wise. I would suggest you hold off until you are completely healed, and then enjoy your hobby at that point.

Couch


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I did it once...it hurts so I'd strongly suggest NOT to smoke until you are healed.


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah man smoking impedes any healing process like that. I made the mistake of smoking when I was just starting to get strep throat and it made it 10x worse for me.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

stonecutter2 said:


> Smoking can impede the healing process. I say give your body plenty of time. Just more rest on the sticks if nothing else
> 
> Dry sockets are very painful. Not sure if smoking is the only cause...but I'd try to avoid smoking and clean the areas well.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


Smoking is not the only cause, but one of the more common according to my dentist. The gentile puffing even on a cigarette can and will cause the clot in the hole to be sucked out...then the pain begins. Stay away from sodas using straws too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FireRunner said:


> Had my wisdom tooth removed last Thursday. Everywhere I read it says not to smoke for at least five days, else you risk getting "dry socket" which is a major no-no. I was going to smoke tomorrow which is "day five", but I'm thinking I should be safer than sorry and wait at least a week (Thursday).
> 
> Anyone have previous experience?


All i can say is i have done it and suffered no ill effects!
But everyone is different!
We all heal at different rates and we all produce different amounts of saliva.
That being said two more days of waiting won't kill ya!
Get well soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

When I had mine pulled, I was more into cigs, and after 7 days I tried smoking. The key word there is tried. I didn't pull the clot out, but it hurt big time! I laid off 2 weeks before lighting up again and could still feel it...

But like someone said, everyone's different, YMMV...

Get well soon, ur stogies ain't goin anywhere.

Doc


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I have thought about not smoking until the stitches dissolve. But, I was hoping to get a stick in this week. Normally, I head to the lounge Tuesday and/or Thursday. A little odd not going this week.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah, dry sockets are no fun... I would just wait it out.


----------



## tonyrocks922 (Mar 6, 2007)

I smoke through all kinds of illness or injuries... but not after dental work. It's not worth the potential damage.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

I've never smoked a cigar after dental work, but I have smoked cigs with no ill effects. To each his own, but I was fine.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I recently had a back molar crack that had to be pulled.
I waited two days to smoke.


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Better safe and sorry is right but after my wisdom teeth removal in 2010 I smoked a cigar after 4 days and was fine.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. It's been rough. I sit in an office with this humidor...smiling at me...all day. Though, I think my mouth is healing pretty fast. All the sutures have dissolved or fallen out and my jaw has no pain at all. I'm very tempted to smoke a cigar tomorrow or Friday evening. That would make it 7 days post dental work.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Had 2 teeth extracted in November, it required stitches, and they warned me not to smoke for 24 hours. Didn't feel like I wanted one for about a week.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

FireRunner said:


> Thanks for the responses. It's been rough. I sit in an office with this humidor...smiling at me...all day. Though, I think my mouth is healing pretty fast. All the sutures have dissolved or fallen out and my jaw has no pain at all. I'm very tempted to smoke a cigar tomorrow or Friday evening. That would make it 7 days post dental work.


Yea, I can kinda see why you are chomping at the bit. There are some mighty fine looking cigars in that humidor.

Couch


----------



## Jesatl13 (Dec 21, 2011)

I had a cracked molar pulled last week and oral surgery yesterday to remove part of a root another dentist failed to get. A dentist advised me that the first hour after extraction is the critical time to keep the gauze on and avoid a dry socket. I'll still baby it for 24 hours; I dry socketed my wisdom teeth vacancies when I was younger and I never want to feel that pain again. That said, with gauze in place and half my face numb I lit up a cigarette shortly after I got in the car last week and yesterday. I tried to drink coffee and it drooled onto my shirt. Heck, we cure meat with smoke don't we? I can't claim to be a smart, prudent, or health conscious man. I suggest holding off on any smoke or tobacco for as long as possible to allow proper healing because tobacco use restricts healing blood supply to wounded areas, particularly important in dental healing. My twisted thinking thinks smoking a cigarette might be better than smoking a cigar because I'm not holding the smoke in my mouth for as long. My twisted thinking also told me it was ok to chew on light bulbs back in the early '70's...


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

My mouth was feeling pretty good after a full week of healing. All the suchures fell out or dissolved two days ago. This evening I braved it and went to my lounge. Smoked an Olivia V Melanio and a Camacho Connecticut. Tasted great and no pain at all. I think the key is just to make sure the clot is there long enough for the gums to heal over.

A great night, really need a good smoke after this week's work.


----------

